# Учетные записи Windows



## Бродячий

Панель управления - учетные записи пользователя - Администрирование учетных записей - Учетные записи W– Общие учетные данные: висят какие-то пароли к virtualapp/didlogical и SSO_Pop_Device. Чо это за бизобразие? Можно/нужно ли отключить? Нервирует жутко. Получается, любая прога может выйти в инет без моего согласия?Там есть кнопки изменить и удалить, но они ничего не дают. После удаления учетные записи появляются вновь.


----------



## akok

Это "технические" учетные записи, создаются автоматически. У меня тоже есть.

Virtualapp / Didlogical - это учетные данные, которые сохраняются при использовании любого из продуктов Windows Live, включая Windows Live Messenger, Windows Live Mail, Windows Live Sign-In Assisstant, Windows XP Mode и другие облачные службы Microsoft. 

SSO_POP_Use, SSO_POP_Device и т.д это Single Sign-On (SSO) - учетные записи единого входа. Cоздается при входе в систему с учетной записью Microsoft.


----------



## Бродячий

akok написал(а):


> Это "технические" учетные записи, создаются автоматически. У меня тоже есть.
> 
> Virtualapp / Didlogical - это учетные данные, которые сохраняются при использовании любого из продуктов Windows Live, включая Windows Live Messenger, Windows Live Mail, Windows Live Sign-In Assisstant, Windows XP Mode и другие облачные службы Microsoft.
> 
> SSO_POP_Use, SSO_POP_Device и т.д это Single Sign-On (SSO) - учетные записи единого входа. Cоздается при входе в систему с учетной записью Microsoft.


Да, но этими продуктами я не пользуюсь, все приложения МС я удаляю при чистой установке. ВанДрайв по мере своих скудных знаний удаляю с корнем. Учетных записей МС у меня нет, все учетки локальные и создаются еще до подключения инет даже. Хотя у меня стоит лицензионный Офис. Это он гадит? Насколько опасны эти учетки? Заранее прошу извинить меня за бредовость вопросов. Просто меня нехило так взломали в 2018, унесли все. С тех пор страдаю тяжелой формой паранойи.


----------



## Бродячий

Да, и кстати, у меня же 10-ка, и никакой Windows Live у меня нема. а весь этот предустановленный шит я удаляю.


----------



## Кирилл

Если недуг проявляется слишком уж жестко, то можете произвести проверку на вирусы:


https://safezone.cc/forums/viruses/


----------



## Sandor

Там уже проверили.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну тогда все это предрассудки.


----------

